# To all you handlers - whats the most embarrasing thing to happen to you in the ring?



## charnmar (Oct 16, 2008)

I think mine would have to be my shoe flying off into the crowd whilst running...but im sure i can beat that one day :blush:


----------



## justenuf (Jan 3, 2009)

It wasn't me....thank goodness....but Mark my OH.......he was handling Blossom pug last year at Crufts and suddenly there was laughter.......he was stood there with a lead and no dog.....she was prancing around the ring keeping everyone entertained !!!! She certainly made sure everyone knew she was there !!!!! and he's never lived it down....and never will !!!!!!


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh god every time i enter a ring i do somthing wrong  My favourite was when i was doing the run round the ring when i fell into an invisable hole in the grass, amazingly i managed to keep hold of my girl and carry on, mind you i had a face redder than a tomato


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Oh I have had a few LOL But I think my worst one was--
I had entered the ring with Lycra trousers and a nice new short top. As I moved aroud the ring my knickers where moving down the way inside my trousers LOL. I ended up with a big roll of material at the top of my legs and it was so noticable. I was glad I was placed 4th that day and did not have to hang around any longer


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

my daughter was handling for a freind and the dog had a dump in the ring ,the local tv crew was there:thumbup:we found out a few weeks later they here filming for poop scooping program,oh boy did she get some stickfrom school.even her teachers saw it :aureola:


----------



## charnmar (Oct 16, 2008)

Hahahaha how embarrasing! Well ive just remembered another of my embarrasing moments...

...when i used to show scotties i went to a local show. It was my first open show and i was so nervous. When it was my turn i was full of confidence at that point...began strutting down the ring - felt a tug of the lead - and turned around to see my scottie weeing AND pooing behind me. I was mortified and stood there like a beetroot for the remainder of the show. I think the worst thing about it was that i didnt help clear it as i was in so much shock and so embarrased. I helped shovel it off in the end. :frown5:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I was once showing my sons dog Bandit when a beagle in the next ring came under he tapes and right in front of me I went flying.

But the worst had to be with William every year he has to wee in the ring at crufts last time he stood quite calmly cocking his leg up me. The first time he did it we had been asked to join a handling display in the discover dogs ring when everyone was crowded round the ring it was packed. William was waiting for his turn to move when he dcided he just had to go it was like a flood. William does not like to wee in the exercise rings at crufts I have to run up the discover dogs find my friend and use her pass to take him outside for a wee.


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Those are dead funny...I bet every dog shower has a story to tell like that!!

I typed the word 'shower' 3 times but it snot right....i cant think of the word...i want to say as in 'a person who shows dogs' not as in dog grooming equipment


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

My most embarressing moment upto now was with Arwin when she was a pup at a then local open show it was mid winter and under the stands at Newmarket, she had moved round the ring beautifully stood on the table fine not a problem, then it cam to moving her again wel she set off great then all of a sudden she flew across infront of me chasing an old leaf that had been caught by a gust of wind.

i was so embarressed as she had been so good up until that point.

I am sure in these next few months my new pups will give me loads of embarressing moment as they just seem to have that little naughty streak lol.

take care

Sarah


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

It wasn't a ringcraft show but rather for an agility show, dear me i'll never live it down 

The ground was damp, nothing more than I'm used to but I lined barney up went ahead telling him to wait then called him and ran and before I could run my foot got caught in my trousers and face planted into the mud. If you think that was bad guess what it happened again, I was covered in mud :blushing: by the end of it but the third round I had no problems what so ever, heck I got third 'cause my dog actually still ran the course just without me :lol:


----------



## justenuf (Jan 3, 2009)

MelanieW34 said:


> Those are dead funny...I bet every dog shower has a story to tell like that!!
> 
> I typed the word 'shower' 3 times but it snot right....i cant think of the word...i want to say as in 'a person who shows dogs' not as in dog grooming equipment


Exhibitor.......


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

The funniest thing I've saw was a well known judge stewarding at our local Champ show, he was walking across the ring and his trousers fell around his ankles, he said "oops" pulled them up and carried on - I haven't looked at him the same since


----------



## justenuf (Jan 3, 2009)

who, who Rach ????


----------



## Tula (Nov 2, 2008)

I was in the ring at LKA and as I turned on my triangle my dog trod on the hem of my trousers.. not a problem to me and I moved my leg sideways and his leg came too I bent down and saw somehow he'd put his nail in a stitch No idea how he did this but as im wrestling about trying to either break the stitch or slide his nail out he started screaming like I was torturing him lol I felt such an idiot as he threw himself on the floor yowling and I did manage to release it eventually! The steward came across and said I could start my triangle again and It went fine.. we did get a 2nd in the class so I dont think it had too much of a detrimental effect lol


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

justenuf said:


> who, who Rach ????


John F.........


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

When I first started showing I wasn't very keen on it (it was the other half's "thing") and I used to get distracted in the ring when I should have been concentrating. On one occasion, when the judge was leaning over the dog next to us, while my attention was elsewhere, my dog casually cocked his leg and peed all down the judge's trousers. I didn't get placed in that class - can't imagine why!!

The most embarrassing thing though, wasn't exactly "in" the ring. We were at SKC Champ Show in Edinburgh one year, when a tannoy announcement went out. _*"Can the owners of Siberian Husky exhibits nos xxx and xxx please come to the benches where their dogs are in some distress"*_. Actually, the dogs weren't in distress at all, they were quite happy, but had got a bit bored and decided to come and find us. They had pulled the entire bench down the aisle and were making their way to the ring when we found them surrounded by hilarious laughter from the other husky people.

Mick


----------



## jade (Jan 27, 2009)

hi everyone my worst moment,breed champ show (dobermann)my boy difficult at the best of times !decided toleave the ring and i ran straight into judge and then fell over someones bag and slid into rubbish bin, funny now but not at time.


----------



## Tanya (Feb 13, 2009)

I think the worst one for me has got to be , me strutting round the ring , i was going pretty fast and my boob fell out of my bra  
Talk about embarrasing : :


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

i want to show but i only went to an outside show and it was only little but nothing bad happened


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

come check out my pics of my dog


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

he is drinking out of a baby bottle ohh sooo cute lol its also funny lol you have to come see


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

seriously you do


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Can you stay on topic please 

Theres a pictures section for you to post pictures of your dog


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Well when I was a kid I use to show GSDs
This incident happened when we were at training - I was about 11.

Well I have handling a new dog a big female that I had never met before!
I took her round the ring - she worked ok.
Usually at training as soon as the dog is finished working we just let go of the lead and the run to their owners.
Well I was in the process of doing this, however sadly I went flying as well - because the long show lead was wrapped around my leg.
My head hit of the ground and all of the people their came and huddled around me to see if I was ok!

I did live though - obviously, but I was totally embarrassed!
:w00t:


----------

